# Tri tracker



## Piemaster (11 Oct 2012)

Did my first brick today.
I normally use Endomondo to keep track of my cycling and runs but as I found toady its perhaps not ideal - I stopped it after the run then started a new workout for the cycle.
Anyone know if there is something more tri orientated but similar to endomondo to use?


----------

